# What's Your Favorite Saying?



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My current fav is...

Amateurs practice until they can do it right, professionals practice until they can't do it wrong.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine is, "pay attention or pay the consequences."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

_Shut up and go away, please_.

Dunno if it is a saying, but I say it. :lol:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

If you always do what you always did. You will always get what you always got!!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We get too soon old and too late smart


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The 1911 is so great, they named a year after it!! I saw that the other day and got a kick out of it!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Stupid is as stupid does.

and 

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Hind sight is 20-20.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It could be worse.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Slow is smooth and smooth is fast


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Everyone's job is easy until I have to do it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

"Never criticize a man until you walk a mile in his shoes" that way, you'll be a mile away, plus, you'll have his shoes.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

We have a plan. The plan is good. All hail the plan.


----------



## mlc (Dec 27, 2012)

Show me a man who has never made a mistake and I will show you a man who has never done anything.

Mike


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I you have a shit in one hand and a wish in the other, I wouldn't start clapping.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Remember the Seven P's:
Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance

Or, alternately: Plan your work, then work your plan.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

We don't stop playing because we get old; we get old because we stop playing....


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> We don't stop playing because we get old; we get old because we stop playing....


A saying that goes along with that is. 
Men never grow up their toys just get more expensive.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are going to be stupid you better be tough.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I tend to say that things are as F%^&*d up as a football bat and "Hard as a preacher man's pecker". Popcorn Sutton said that one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A good survival saying for a post-apoc world- "Fight with your brain first and your weapons second"


----------



## Impulse (Nov 8, 2012)

Poor planning on your part, does not constitute a emergency on mine.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ignorance is curable, stupid is for life.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

It is what it is.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If you fall off the horse, pick yourself up and wipe yourself off, cause you likely landed in a pile of shit.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

"If you hang around with losers you become a loser" -Donald Trump

"He who walks with the wise becomes wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm" (Bible: Proverbs 13:20)

"Before America entered the war I knew we could not win it, but after she entered I knew we could not lose" -Winston Churchill

"Give me a man who'll fight!" -Pres Roosevelt looking for a commander after Pearl Harbor (He found one in Adm. Chester Nimitz)

"I'd rather have one of these than be President" -Pres. Harry Truman (presenting Medal of Honor to Mike Colalillo)

"No aircraft ever took and held ground" -US Marine Corps Manual

"They think they're going to win!" -Young officer Winston Churchill is amused as he observes the advancing muslim army at Omdurman.

"The United States is like giant boiler. Once the fire is lighted under it, there is no limit to the power it can generate"- Winston Churchill

"I fear we have awakened a sleeping giant, and filled him with a terrible resolve"- Admiral Yamamoto after Pearl Harbor

“Associate yourself with men of good quality if you esteem your own reputation; for ‘tis better to be alone than in bad company"- George Washington

"Hopefully the Zulus will put up another show"- Bored young officer Winston Churchill, sad at missing the Zulu War


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

"'Better than a sharp stick in the eye".


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Take care of your tools (guns)they will give you years of service.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My motto: Victory without honor is a personal defeat.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

This is my "Wise saying" I hope someday it'll become a "wise old saying". Time will tell.
(anyone offended by this statement needs to read it again and understand it for what it means)
"******* are like Model-Ts, They used to only come in black, but now you find them in every color!"
I'm not prejudiced or racist in any way shape or form. I hate ******* no matter what color they are! If the word "******" offends you, ask yourself why and remember that the quality of a person's character has absolutely nothing to do with the color of his skin. George Carlin said it best when he said "Words aren't bad or evil, it's all in the context. There are no bad words. Bad thoughts, bad intentions, but no bad words!".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You probably ought to delete that.
Just a suggestion.
I find it offensive, others may also.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

That's all I can stand, cause I can't stands no more.

Popeye


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You probably ought to delete that.
> Just a suggestion.
> I find it offensive, others may also.


Seconded


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL...

"Nunya, it's Nunya damned business." 

"Don't make me go Medea on yo ass...."

"Don't make me call PoPo, cause it'll take 9 minutes for them to get here and 8 minutes for me to whoop yo ass.." MEDEA QUOTE

"Don't make me show you my crazy...."

"Your known by association...."~~~ What I tell my kids...


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Every day above ground is a good day. ( P.S. I third the motion for the deletion.)


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Never wrestle with a pig. You get dirty and the pig likes it.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Be courteous to everyone you meet... but have a plan to kill them!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Murphy was an optimist...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thirded, we dont need this here,mods can you help and delete this? we dont need anybody looking at us for trigger words.


Rigged for Quiet said:


> Seconded


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Try smarter not harder.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Is good enough really good enough, or just lazy?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

"You may look good on paper, but so do fish and chips. It's _*personality* _that opens doors, and *character* that keeps them open"- Lord Alan Sugar to the highly-qualified numbnuts contestants on The Apprentice TV show


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Do as I say, not as I do!


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

A certain person once said, 

"In the saint's mausoleum there is poem that goes:

'If in one's heart
He follows the path of sincerity,
Though he does not pray,
Will the gods not protect him?'

"What is the path of sincerity?"

A man answered him by saying,
"you seem to like poetry. I will answer with a poem.

'As everything is but a sham,
Death is the only sincerety."

It is said that becoming as a dead man in one's daily living is the following of the path of sincerity.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"As I've got older, I've realised nobody knows what they're talking about"- John Cleese_


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

RedbeardTheZombieHunter said:


> This is my "Wise saying" I hope someday it'll become a "wise old saying". Time will tell.
> (anyone offended by this statement needs to read it again and understand it for what it means)
> "******* are like Model-Ts, They used to only come in black, but now you find them in every color!"
> I'm not prejudiced or racist in any way shape or form. I hate ******* no matter what color they are! If the word "******" offends you, ask yourself why and remember that the quality of a person's character has absolutely nothing to do with the color of his skin. George Carlin said it best when he said "Words aren't bad or evil, it's all in the context. There are no bad words. Bad thoughts, bad intentions, but no bad words!".


Freedom of speech in the United States is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution and by many state constitutions and state and federal laws. The freedom is not absolute; the Supreme Court of the United States has recognized several categories of speech that are excluded from the freedom of speech, and it has recognized that governments may enact reasonable time, place, or manner restrictions on speech.

Criticism of the government and advocacy of unpopular ideas that people may find distasteful or against public policy are almost always permitted. There are exceptions to these general protections, including the Miller test for obscenity, child pornography laws, speech that incites imminent lawless action, and regulation of commercial speech such as advertising


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

alterego said:


> Freedom of speech in the United States is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution and by many state constitutions and state and federal laws. The freedom is not absolute; the Supreme Court of the United States has recognized several categories of speech that are excluded from the freedom of speech, and it has recognized that governments may enact reasonable time, place, or manner restrictions on speech.
> 
> Criticism of the government and advocacy of unpopular ideas that people may find distasteful or against public policy are almost always permitted. There are exceptions to these general protections, including the Miller test for obscenity, child pornography laws, speech that incites imminent lawless action, and regulation of commercial speech such as advertising


I must be getting old, my favorite saying would not involve so many words.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

One I had forgotten, One of my friends asked another friend who had been in prison for a long time- "say, Is it really like on tv, where people try to rape you in prison?"
His answer was "well. little dog, you gonna fight, or you gonna [email protected]@, and it dont take long to figure out which way you wanna go". 
Seems this is really pretty general about life to.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Some will, some won't. So what, next....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

johnnyringo said:


> Some will, some won't. So what, next....


Not "I'm your Huckleberry?" LOL


----------

